# FS: 100 G with stand, top, Fluval & gravel



## pondscum (Sep 6, 2010)

$150
The thread title says it all.


----------



## pondscum (Sep 6, 2010)

To answer a couple of questions asked:
It's a glass tank. 72x18x18 inches
the Fluval is model 304.
i had the base welded up by a professional welder, it is 30 inches high


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

very good deal


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

WOW!!!!! Free bump!


----------



## pisces (Apr 22, 2010)

great price!!!
Free Bump !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pondscum (Sep 6, 2010)

Johnnyfishtanks said:


> very good deal


Yes it is.


----------



## clintgv (May 6, 2010)

How old is the tank? and does it have scratches? what would you rate it from 1-10 10 being in good condition. Friend might be interested in it.


----------



## GreenGanja (Apr 27, 2010)

umm how is the glass any damage?

i am very interested 

close up of glass would be nice

-Mike


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

Maybe put FS infront of ur title before it gets closed =) Just a headsup!


----------



## clintgv (May 6, 2010)

eternity302 said:


> Maybe put FS infront of ur title before it gets closed =) Just a headsup!


I agree ^^.


----------



## jkam (Apr 21, 2010)

Is the glass beat up or is it just dirty?


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

Free bump
for a
sweet price
good luck with sale


----------



## pondscum (Sep 6, 2010)

I still have this one available, as well as a 27 gal and hexagon about 20 gal


----------



## GreenGanja (Apr 27, 2010)

how much for a the 27 and 20g?


----------



## pondscum (Sep 6, 2010)

GreenGanja said:


> how much for a the 27 and 20g?


25 bucks each


----------



## GreenGanja (Apr 27, 2010)

hey you think u can let one go for like 10-15 in real need of one and low on cash


----------



## pondscum (Sep 6, 2010)

GreenGanja said:


> hey you think u can let one go for like 10-15 in real need of one and low on cash


Your maibox is full.


----------



## pondscum (Sep 6, 2010)

OK, the 2 smaller tanks are gone. I still have the 100 gal with top, stand and fluval. Open to offers.


----------



## pondscum (Sep 6, 2010)

No offers?


----------



## jkam (Apr 21, 2010)

jkam said:


> Is the glass beat up or is it just dirty?





clintgv said:


> How old is the tank? and does it have scratches? what would you rate it from 1-10 10 being in good condition. Friend might be interested in it.





GreenGanja said:


> umm how is the glass any damage?
> 
> i am very interested
> 
> ...


Not sure if you just skimmed over these but... how would you rate the condition?


----------



## Chewie (Jul 21, 2010)

PM on 100g. Will pick up Friday


----------



## pondscum (Sep 6, 2010)

tank is Sold


----------

